# Love Song For The Year 2053



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 18, 2004)

Written in 1953, for the fanzine 'Fantastic Worlds'

Love Song For The Year 2053

by Garth Bentley

My dear V5-Z6-K20:
  I've complied with the laws of the land
And the forms I've filled in have been plenty
  So I could lay siege to your hand.
I've submitted to checking and testing
  In the clinics set up by the state,
And I have all the papers attesting
  My fitness to serve as your mate. 



See the rest here: http://fanac.org/fanzines/Fantastic_Worlds/Fantastic_Worlds3-31.html


----------



## riffraff (Feb 19, 2004)

lol


----------

